# our boycie



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi all
at last ive managed to post pics of boycie
so here goes
boycie at 6 months
marzy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHAH I love the pics!!! so CUTE!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww love it, is that an equaflece he has on?


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

yes its a small one and hes grown out of it already but the med is too big 
what size does your dogs have on??
wwe got ours from hotter dog
marzy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i found the hotter dog ones to be too big, and they get bigger when wet causing my lot to loose their legs in them. its the 18" i use for my girls


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Cute dog. Cute name!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks 
Had to be Boycie as I'm Marlene !! 

Kendalwe will buy an 18 in equal fleece now ! Thanks again
Marzy


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ha, Boycie and Marlene, that's genius!

I don't know if our American/Canadian friends will understand though - has Only Fools and Horses crossed the Atlantic?

Boycie's a very handsome boy - you must be proud!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

marzy said:


> Thanks
> Had to be Boycie as I'm Marlene !!
> 
> Kendalwe will buy an 18 in equal fleece now ! Thanks again
> Marzy


mesure him from the base of the neck to the base of his tail so you know for sure its the right size.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Many thanks kendal will do 
He needs a new one as he's grown out of all others 


Also husband said he had to be called Boycie ....
I'm used to it now still gets all the Marlene comments tho 
And boy ie is a right fluff ball
He gets 1st trim sat eeeeeeekkkkkk 
Scary !!!
Marzy x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

marzy said:


> M
> He gets 1st trim sat eeeeeeekkkkkk
> Scary !!!
> Marzy x


I was scared when Dylan had his first trim, but just be firm about what you want. I specified the legs be kept chunky and the head kept rounded with a beard. I said she could take the coat short if the matting was too bad, but in the end I was delighted by the cut. The only thing is he'll need doing regularly if it's not cut too short. Take us before and after pics!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i know how you feel Delta is due hers soon, even after going thugh it 3 times im still upset to see her coat go. the only bonas is i know what i like now and i do them myself so if i dont get it right i have noone to blame but myself. i dont realy think about it with Gypsy and Inca but with Echo i was keen to see what she was like under all that fur, but with Delta she will lose all the cool sable when i clip her. 

just be clear with the groomer what you want and enfasise no poodle feet or poodle face, do you know if your groomer has done cockapos before.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Ha, Boycie and Marlene, that's genius!
> 
> I don't know if our American/Canadian friends will understand though - has Only Fools and Horses crossed the Atlantic?
> 
> Boycie's a very handsome boy - you must be proud!


Boycie is so cute!
And, thanks Louise, I had no idea what was going on ahaha


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank-you all for comments on Boycie
Yes the groomed has done cockapoo s and waiting for her to show me
Pics of previous cuts ! 
Marzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh Marzy he's a beauty .. I was thinking his coat looks great ... good luck with your groomer be firm lol x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for all comment and support!
Worked out well in end 
See other post 
Marzy 
X


----------

